# Splines for miters



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I needed to cut some splines for a Walnut door for a rifle display case I'm building and thought I'd do it on the CNC.

Here's the door with splines before gluing and sanding - 








And here's the video on making this - 





Enjoy!
David


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

What stepper motors are you running on your cnc? It moves quite fast!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

They're 637 oz. in. motors from Stepper Online. I have it slowed down to 600 ipm for rapids but it will go twice that fast. I generally jog at 400 ipm. But yes, it is fast!

David


----------

